# factory generator or alternator on the 64?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 64s came from the factory with a generator OR alternator? I've read from mixed sources. The AMA specification guide that came from PHS identifies it as a Delco Remy generator. The original Tempest chassis shop guide also says it's a generator. But the restoration guide by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts says it's an alternator. Anyone know?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

alternator on tempests with inline 6s and V8s.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Alternator......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3..............


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

How do you know?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

35 years of experiance. And my piano teacher had a 64, auto with tripower, and it had an alternator........You may also reference page #366 of the GTO Resto Guide by P. Zazarine& Chuck Roberts.........Also, "I know everything there is to know", just ask my wife!!! :willy:E


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure GM started going with alternators in 63, I know my 62 Impala had a generator and my 64 GTO came with an alternator


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

OK thanks. By the way, the server for this forum is too slow.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

So is your GTO.....:rofl: :lol: arty:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

it is....


----------

